

Ask HN: What is some good payroll software for a start up company? - TruthElixirX

My parents are starting a company (non-tech based) and were wondering what a good payroll software to use is.<p>They currently only have 1 employee and themselves, but may have more in the future.<p>What do other start ups use for this?
======
Kynlyn
Payroll is sufficiently complex to justify outsourcing it to someone else. You
don't want to make a costly mistake on taxes, etc. We've outsourced payroll
almost since day one. There are a number of companies that will handle
payroll, even for very, very small companies.

~~~
jf271
Yes, outsource it. I've worked in payroll before and it is unforgiving.

Tell them to talk to the bank that they are going to use for the business. The
banks usually have a connection to someone local that does small business
payroll. No sense paying for ADP until you need all they offer.

